#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-02-16
<wangerin> Gooood evening ;-)
<sound-natty> ohøj
<wangerin> Ja der er jo ikke ligefrem overrendt her i aften :-(
<sound-natty> næææ der skulle være møde kl 19... da jeg var eneste fremmødte så har jeg besluyttet at bruge foreningens midler på champagne serveret af letpåklædte piger... det blev enstemmigt vedtaget
<wangerin> Det kunne jeg se. Træls ;-)
 * sound-natty er lidt træt af at selv formanden og bestyrelsen ikk gidder at tage foreningen seriøst, når de selv har inkaldt til møde
<sound-natty> jamen dog... sbc... vi andre holdt møde kl 19 som der stod skrevet i kalenderen
<wangerin> Dav sbc
<sbc> sound-natty, Ja, jeg kom desværre for sent :( Gik mødet godt?
<sbc> wangerin, hejsa
<sound-natty> sbc:  det blev enstemmigt vedtaget at bruge foreningens midler på champagne serveret af letpåklædte piger til osd
<sound-natty> alle stemte for
<sbc> sound-natty, Nice! :)
<sound-natty> sbc: mødet var så slut kl 19,02 da jeg loggede på
<sound-natty> sbc:  så endnu en gang har foreningen præsteret at afholde et så useriøst møde at ingen, selv ikke formand eller bestyrelse gad at dukke op.
<sbc> sound-natty, og hvad vil du foreslå vi gør ved det?
<sound-natty> får nogle folk ind der tager skidtet seriøst, eller lukker lortet. det er lidt hårdt sagt, men der er åbenbart ikke nogen, end ikke bestyrelse/formand der tager det seriøst mere
<sbc> sound-natty, Det er jeg ikke enig med dig i. Men måske er irc-møder ikke den rigtige form at tage debat / planlægning på. Der er jo aktivitet (osd, 11.04 event i ålborg, oversætter arragement i næste weekend) - det bliver bare organiseret på mail listen og forumet i stedet.
<sbc> Så jeg mener ikke det er fornuftigt at nedlægge foreningen, for der sker jo ting.
<sound-natty> sbc: mener det foreningen der afholkder disse, eller er det enkeltpersoner/andre?
<sbc> nu taler vi vist lidt i ring. Om det er enkeltpersoner, LoCo team, foreninge, Hack Århus eller andre der organiserer syntes jeg egentligt ikke er vigtigt. Men det er vigtigt at der er et fælles forum og mødested for Ubuntu i DK.
<sound-natty> sbc:  enig, men foreningen som den er nu er død. ingen tager den seriøst mere, og ingen gidder dukke op til møder, og det må betyde at interessen for foreningen er ikkeeksisterende.
<sound-natty> så skal foreningen dø og man skal finde på en anden måde hvorpå tingene rent faktisk kan fungere
<sound-natty> alternativt så skal der ske en holdningeændring til foreningen således at folk tager den seriøst, så folk dukker op osv.
<sound-natty> jeg er (og det har jeg nævnt før) især skuffet over at selv formand og bestyrelse ikke tager foreningen så seriøst at de vil udmærke med deres fremmøde
<sbc> sound-natty, Den kritik har du fremørt før. Det er selvfølgelig en holdning du er i din fulde ret til at have, men før du formulerer et klart alternativ har du i hvert fald ikke overbevist mig. Mht. fremmøde til irc møder så er det netop derfor jeg foreslår at vi skærer ned på dem (de giver ikke aktivitet i sig selv), og så holder møder når vi har noget konkret vi skal koordinerer.
<sbc> Men hvis du vil have lukket foreningen så er det bare at stille forslag til generalforsamlingen om nedlæggelse. Det må være fremgangsmåden. Men før du formulerer et alternativ til koordinering af vores aktiviteter, så vil jeg i hvert fald ikke stemme for.
<sound-natty> men det er jo ikke andet end at bukke under for symptomerne... hvad med at kurere sygdommen i stedet?
<sbc> sound-natty, Og hvordan gøres det? Eller, lad mig spørge på en anden måde, når du nu bliver ved med at nævne foreningen - Hvordan hjælper det på aktivitetsniveauet at nedlægge foreningen?
<sound-natty> det burde frigive nogle resourcer. de få resourcer som folk nu bruger på foreningen kunne måske bruges bedre. 
<sound-natty> måske kunne man organisere sig i en struktud der fungerede
<sound-natty> der er mange muligheder og da jeg ikke er den eneste så har jeg ikke den forkromede løsning, men som det er nu bliver det ikke taget seriøst og derved er det en død sild
<sbc> sound-natty, Er det ikke præcis samme argument som jeg bruger for at afholde færre irc-møder? Og mht. irc-møderne så mener du vi skal beholde de faste møder?
<sound-natty> og ja jeg har sagt det før, 
<sound-natty> men der sker jo ikke en skid
<sound-natty> sbc: jeg har i mine øjne en elt anden måde jeg ville gøre det på hvis jeg var kalif i stedet for kaliffen, men det er jeg nu og en gang ikke. jeg ville desuden forvente at hvis man meldte sig i en bestyrelse så deltog man i møderne, hvis man som formand indkalder til møde så dukker man op til det inkaldte møde osv. det er vel det mindste man kan forlange
<sbc> Ja, du har sagt det før, og jeg har sagt før at jeg ikke tror en strukturændring vil skabe mere (eller mindre) aktivitet. Men det bliver vi jo nok ikke enige om. Du kan have ret i din kritik af bestyrelsen, men hvis vi skal have mere aktivitet, så skal det være mere / flere end bestyrelsen som er aktive.
<sbc> Nå, det kan vi sikkert skrive om længe, men jeg har ikke mere tid i aften.
<sbc> Vi snakkes :)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-02-14
<sound-sony> sbc:  møde i dag ikk?
<laoshi_> går jeg da stærkt ud fra
<sbc> sound-sony: Yep
<sbc> eller, hvis det kun bliver os tre, giver det måske ikke mest mening.
<sbc> På den anden side, lad os bare gøre det, selvom vi ikke er her hele bestyrelsen.
<sbc> Ok, lad os bare køre på os tre, selvom det er surt de andre ikke er her...
<sbc>  - Hvad skal forberedes til generalforsamlingen?
<sbc>  - Hvem får konkret ført forberedelserne ud i livet?
<sbc>  - Hvilke mulige datoer er der?
<sound-sony> sbc:  eller måske gør det... Der er jo aldrig nogen der dukker op før der bliver truffet nogle beslutninger som folk ikke er tilfredse med. så skal de nok dukke op for at gøre deres mening til kende
<sbc> Ja, lad os tage de tre punkter, og se hvor vi ender.
<sbc> Det behøver heller ikke tage hele aftenen :)
<sbc>  - Hvad skal forberedes til generalforsamlingen?
<sbc> Som jeg lige kan komme på: Der skal findes en dato, skrives en indkaldelse og laves et regnskab.
<sbc> indkaldelsen hænger jeg på, Niels hænger på regnskabet.
<sbc> Dato bør være op til et irc møde.
<sound-sony> der skal vel laves en indkaldelse  et regnskab og høres hvem der er mulige kandidater til næste års tillidsposter
<sbc> :)
<sbc> Vi tænker det samme... :)
<laoshi_> tjah - det er vel nogenlunde standardpunkterne og standardprocedure
<sbc> Formelt hænger vi ikke på opreklamering og finde kandidater, men det er måske en god ide hvis vi alligevel får det gjort (så vi kan få en fungernede bestyrelsen).
<laoshi_> så listen og forum tages i brug til det
<sbc> yep
<sbc> Så vi skal have sat det at finde en dato på næste irc-møde.
<sound-sony> men det kunne være fedt med en bestyrelse og en forening der kunne fungere frem for det nuværende
<laoshi_> ville være rigtig godt
<sbc> sound-sony: Jeg er helt enig,
<sbc> sound-sony: Men det er nok ikke os to (tre) du skal fortælle det til...
<sbc> Så hvis vi skal sætte nogle navne på de forskellige punkter.
<sbc> Regnskab er oplagt niels, og indkaldelse er mig.
<sbc> Jeg skal også gerne sætte det at finde dato på næste møde.
<sbc> Er der en af jer der har lyst til at gå i gang med at opreklamere og finde kandidater (måske ikke lige nu - det er nok for tidligt)...?
<laoshi_> når du kommer med lidt materiale så skal jeg nok sætte forum i bevægelse
<sbc> laoshi_: Lyder godt!
<sound-sony> jeg tror jeg er den forkerte til at finde kandidater, og jeg har været meget pasiv på forum for det sidste, men kan da godt skrive lidt på maillisten
<laoshi_> og så kan vi vel hver især prikke nogle af de aktive i ribbenene
<sbc> lad os det!
<sbc> Så er der måske bare mulige datoer. Jeg mener det skal være et irc møde som beslutter dem, men har vi nogen tanker om hvad der kunne virke / ikke virke?
<sbc> Eneste krav fra vedtægterne er at det er inden udgangen af maj.
<sbc> Man kunne forestille sig lørdag d. 19 maj?
<laoshi_> hvad med ca. midt april? altså efter påske
<sbc> laoshi_: Du vil gerne have det tidligt?
<laoshi_> bare for at være på den sikre side - men også gerne midt maj
<sbc> Vi skal jo ikke beslutte det her - måske skal vi vende det om. Er der gode argumenter for at holde det i en bestemt periode frem for en anden?
<sound-sony> måske skulle man planligge det så man også kunne nå en dato nummer to når nu der ikke er nogen der møder op til den første
<laoshi_> i hvert fald ikke senere end midt maj - og ikke meget tidligere end midt april. pga forberedelsestid i den ene ende og sidste frist i den anden
<sbc> sound-sony: Det er jo lidt pessimistisk, men det er nok en meget god ide... :(
<sound-sony> det var det der skete sidste år
<sbc> sound-sony: Jeg ved det...
<sbc> ok, jeg finder nogle datoer mellem midt april og midt maj og sætter på.
<laoshi_> pessimistisk ikke != realistisk
<sbc> true
<laoshi_> sbc go ahead
<sound-sony> og aktiviteten er ikke just steget
<sbc> Så har jeg faktisk fået 'svar' på de ting jeg havde på hjertet. Er der nogen af jer der har noget, eller skal vi holde her?
<laoshi_> lad os bare kalde det en dag
<sound-sony> ikke andet end lad os nu få det til at virke eller opløse foreningen
<sbc> det er en lang debat, som jeg ikke har tænkt mig at gå ind i i aften ;)
<sbc> Tak for jeres tid. Vi ses / snakkes :)
<sound-sony> det kunne måske være en fin ting til at tiltrække folk. Som jeg husker det skal en opløsning vedtages på 2 på hinanden følgende generalforsamlinger
<laoshi_> cu
<sound-sony> så man kunne jo tage debatten på en gf
<sound-sony> det var ikke en debat jeg ville have nu, men en debat der kunne trække nogle folk til
<sbc> sound-sony: Det er ikke et forslag jeg stiller, men du er i din gode ret, hvis du mener det er det rigtige.
<sbc> anyway, jeg vil smutte. Ses
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2018-02-17
<sbc> IRC møde tirsdag d. 27. februar 2018 kl. 20.00 | Generalforsamling tirsdag d. 29. maj 2018 kl. 19.00 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanishTeam/M%C3%B8der | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* sbc changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC møde tirsdag d. 27. februar 2018 kl. 20.00 | Generalforsamling tirsdag d. 29. maj 2018 kl. 19.00 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanishTeam/M%C3%B8der | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
